# My 'new' Corsa Extra



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just about all done...










I would rate the frame an 8/10.










The wheels I will change out - I have some dura-ace hubs and some MA-40 Rims to build up.










It is all dura-ace 7400 8 speed with a campy seat post..

I think this is the shop it was first sold from in Holland










I have one more Merckx frame to build up - a NOS Corsa - which would be my fifth Merckx.
I have a Professional, Corsa, Corsa Extra, MXL and 1XM

Guess I have a thing for them...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Lovely !! How do you find the single pivot brake calipers ? Is that a Turbo saddle? cheers Lats


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*yes -*



latman said:


> Lovely !! How do you find the single pivot brake calipers ? Is that a Turbo saddle? cheers Lats


Thanks..

The single pivot - Well, lacks the squeeze factor of the duals for sure, but works fine. Has that classic look too...

Yes - that is a Turbo - in pretty good shape - Got me some 80's retro going on with that.. I have to say, it is comfy!


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

Re: the sticker from the bike shop: Sold in Gavere, that's in Belgium, not Holland! In the middle of the Tour of Flanders area to boot.


----------

